# Videos



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

*CNC Turning Laminated Maple*

I know there is a lot of curiosity in how I make things, so I thought I would start sharing some of the videos I shoot about them. They're just little things shot on my iPhone, but it gives you a pretty solid idea. 






This is part of a larger project that I am doing. I needed a little post/pedestal to glue onto another thing, so I took a scrap piece of maple, cut it in half and glued it to itself. Here I am turning from a 4.5" square into a 3.5" puck. It is somewhere in-between in the video. I paused it at the beginning and end just so you could clearly see what it actually looked like.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *CNC Turning Laminated Maple*
> 
> I know there is a lot of curiosity in how I make things, so I thought I would start sharing some of the videos I shoot about them. They're just little things shot on my iPhone, but it gives you a pretty solid idea.
> 
> ...


That CNC lathe can do almost anything- especially tricky cuts to size that you have so much of a problem with on a wood lathe. I wish I had a video for my next project- a cutting board made mostly on the lathe. I'll take still shots to give the idea of what is needed. It has to have close tolerances and real straight cuts for fit so I'm doing it on the South Bend lathe with a full size face plate.

Thanks for show us your process…............Jim


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *CNC Turning Laminated Maple*
> 
> I know there is a lot of curiosity in how I make things, so I thought I would start sharing some of the videos I shoot about them. They're just little things shot on my iPhone, but it gives you a pretty solid idea.
> 
> ...


Oh I'd love to see that, Jim!


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *CNC Turning Laminated Maple*
> 
> I know there is a lot of curiosity in how I make things, so I thought I would start sharing some of the videos I shoot about them. They're just little things shot on my iPhone, but it gives you a pretty solid idea.
> 
> ...


Lis, I'd very much like to see the tool geometry that you are using.


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

*Rough Cutting*






Just a little video I shot today of the gantry router doing rough cutting on a little project. Maybe tomorrow I will finish it and show you what it eventually turns out to be. I had a long day today and wanted an easy and pretty quick project to work on so I grabbed this 3d model I had played with over the weekend.


----------



## SamuelP (Feb 26, 2011)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Rough Cutting*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like a boy playing bag pipes that lost a leg.


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Rough Cutting*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha! It does look pretty goofy in the rough stage of things.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Rough Cutting*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have no Idea. I don't think it is Geronimo yet!!


----------



## Firemandave (Apr 14, 2012)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Rough Cutting*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks great, Today I had 9 kinds of trouble with my CNC wood cutting machine and I had to stop, it looks like your project was coming out good.


----------



## SamuelP (Feb 26, 2011)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Rough Cutting*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just an observation…

I sure it will turn out incredible like the rest of your projects.


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Rough Cutting*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am curious to see the entire CNC routing machine you have. Is this something you put together yourself? Perhaps you could show the entire machine in your next video.


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Rough Cutting*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just posted the final product from this video over HERE. Check it out.

I use a Haas SR-100. It is definitely not something I built myself.  I will make a point in the next few days to shoot some pictures of my set up for you all. It is a rather unusual workshop by most woodworking standards.


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

*Wood Lathe*






If you care to watch this sort of thing-this is the recent video shoot we did where I went out to visit Ron from the Grand River Woodturning Guild, and I was joined with another Guild member (Scott) and a staff member of mine (Aaron). Scott and Ron helped Aaron and myself learn how to turn … on a manual wood lathe.

This is the first (and so far only) thing I have turned on a wood lathe.. 

For the curious, the lathe in my shop is a CNC metal lathe that I use in clever and unusual ways to do turning.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Wood Lathe*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like you caught on pretty quickly. Ron is one of the best to learn from!!
The big difference from the CNC is that each piece is different and formed as you think about the shape while you are turning..no programming…......Jim


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Wood Lathe*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great. It is really disconcerting at first with the shower of chips coming off. The intermittent cut until you get it trued up is probably the hardest thing to learn to get used to.

Welcome to the manual lathe world. It is a lot of fun. It will probably help you even on the cnc stuff to get a different perspective on how to plan the cuts.


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Wood Lathe*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. After doing the bowl here, I was able to attack doing it on the CNC with a better grasp of how the wood behaves and what would work best.


----------



## OnlyJustME (Nov 22, 2011)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Wood Lathe*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First thing i thought when i read Manual Lathe in the title was you were going to use a treadle or spring pole lathe. Use one of them and really burn some calories. Good video and work on the bowls. Reminds me of wood shop back in high school. shame so many schools are taking the trades out of them.


----------



## JockChris (Dec 15, 2011)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Wood Lathe*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm really surprised that Ron did not teach you the A,B,C's before turning on the lathe… and up cuts and down cuts… anyways great first bowl…. and If I wanted to get in touch with Ron do you have some contact info you could send me. Thanks


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Wood Lathe*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a wonderful day.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Wood Lathe*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We did go over the basics, it just wasn't shown in the video. Eventually we will do a video about "the basics of woodturning", but this was more of a "Let's just watch some woodturning from novices and experts alike".


----------



## lukcon (Jan 7, 2012)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Wood Lathe*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice video, Ron did a good job showing you some of the basics in wood turning. The bowls turned out well for your first ones I think. Looked like everyone had a good time, and learned a lot. Thanks for sharing your video.

lukcon


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Wood Lathe*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I enjoyed the video.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## Riowood1000 (Jul 29, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Wood Lathe*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the video Lis!


----------



## Triumph1 (Dec 20, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Wood Lathe*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looked like it was a full day of fun. The large bowl turned out pretty nice.


----------



## wood_maestro (Jan 10, 2011)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Wood Lathe*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the video. Beautiful bowl. 
Next, you are going to sell that CNC of yours, and turn by hand everyday. LOL!


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

*Demo with Matt Hutchinson*






This is our first live demonstration video with the Grand River woodturning Guild. Matt Hutchinson did a demonstration on making a bowl.

As it was our first live demo with the Guild, we had a few things to work out and the next installment is even more exciting!  But I hope you enjoy this one.


----------



## wood_maestro (Jan 10, 2011)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Demo with Matt Hutchinson*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great video. Keep them coming. Thanks


----------



## woodtimes (Jun 14, 2007)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Demo with Matt Hutchinson*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wonderful demo, thanks for posting this.


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

*Glü Bot*






In this video, I am doing a small demo on FastCap's Glü Bot along with Chris. FastCap is a recent new sponsor of ours and we have done a couple of videos showing off their cool stuff. This is the first!


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Glü Bot*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, I cringed several times at Chris's attempt to make a butcher block with copious amounts of glue and a bench vise.


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Glü Bot*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The sad part is, a few days later I went back to it and cleaned it up and the end product is really quite pretty. hahah.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Glü Bot*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need to keep Chris AWAY from the glue. Maybe away from the shop


----------



## Tokolosi (Dec 14, 2011)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Glü Bot*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok that was painfull to watch! I was doing more than cringing. I was waiting for the bench vice to just crush that glue-up. The Glu-Bot thing looks pretty interesting though.

Ps. I loved how you wiped some glue off your finger on the underside of the bench. I swear my bench will survive a nuclear blast because of my own habit of doing the same thing.


----------



## bigkev (Mar 16, 2011)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Glü Bot*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see why you buy glue by the gallon.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Glü Bot*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've heard good things about this glue-bot. I believe your helper is a little to generous with the glue.. lol


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Glü Bot*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are a really fantastic tool, even if the video was pretty light hearted.


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Glü Bot*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen others use the Glu Bot and thought, that's a clever design. Despite what others may say, I think Chris should be a regular in the shop. You never know where his out of the woodworking box ideas could lead you. One thing's for sure, they would lead you back to the store for more glue. LOL


----------



## Stevinmarin (Dec 24, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Glü Bot*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Somebody recently sent me a glubot. I've been trying it out and it seems to work well. The tip still manages to get clogged a little, but it's easy to poke out.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Glü Bot*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this video wont load whats up with that


----------



## Sarit (Oct 21, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Glü Bot*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It seems like there was a lot of struggle w/ the lid. Not just opening it, but putting it back on.
I would really like it if it had onboard storage for those extra tips. I hate having little parts for something that I'll end up losing in a drawer somewhere.


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Glü Bot*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of the prep people managed to cross thread the lid.. it usually opens just fine.


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Glü Bot*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too funny!
What a mess he made with the glue.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Glü Bot*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I liked this presentation, Lis! The lighthearted way you guys demonstrated the project was fun and interesting. We were both smiling the entire time! I did a blog about the baby bot not too long ago. I picked one up at Lee Valley Tools and you would think I discovered butter for toast! I do some micro-gluing with letters sometimes and I loved the way this system works. Like Steve said - the teeny tip does clog up just a tad, but it does pop out easily. Probably because of the non stick material they use for it (I learned that in the video!  ) I look forward to more presentations like this. You guys are good together. I think you two worked well together and I enjoyed watching it a lot. (I must admit - at first I saw how long it was and I thought "how are they going to keep that interesting for that long?" But you did!) Thanks for sharing it with us. It is nice to see you "live" for a change!

Sheila


----------



## TheOldTimer (Dec 13, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Glü Bot*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice product but way too much drama and comedy on the video. Your male partner did way too much clowning around for me. It is just a fancy glue bottle not a $1000.00 machine.


----------



## Alexandre (May 26, 2012)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Glü Bot*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can we see the end result?


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

*FastBreak Sander*






Another little video from FastCap-in this one we play around with the FastBreak sander. We recently shot a whole series of FastCap products, so I hope you like seeing these videos.  The tools are really great though.

This one is pretty short-no goofing around like the glue video. 

I have to say-after getting this item, it's become one of my favourite tools. Sure, there are other ways to do this process, but this is by far the fastest for me. I was previously putting a small roundover bit in my router table but we use it for so many things that it was a hassle and I ended up waiting until I had a pile of things to round over. Now I can do it one at a time without worrying about what's going on elsewhere. It comes with a fairly coarse grit (80 or 120, I don't remember) but I threw 600 in it and I've been happy with that.


----------



## TheOldTimer (Dec 13, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *FastBreak Sander*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Better video then the previous one with the glue bottle. Less fooling around and clowning. Very informative.


----------



## Alexandre (May 26, 2012)

tyskkvinna said:


> *FastBreak Sander*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, there's less fooling around…
Doesn't 600 grit clog pretty quickly?


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

tyskkvinna said:


> *FastBreak Sander*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I take it this will take any type of sandpaper? This looks handy to load up with some 1500 grit or so and sand finish on the eased edges. I always either avoid sanding finish on edges, or sand through the finish


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *FastBreak Sander*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, it uses any type of sandpaper. I have also used it with some steel wool by tacking it onto a piece of sandpaper that I stuck in it.

I have also used it with some super grits (1200, 1500) on pieces of plastic to knock a smooth edge. Works great. Would work great for a finished edge.

Most of the stuff I do has pretty finished surfaces before I start sanding it. It may be different depending on your style of production.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

tyskkvinna said:


> *FastBreak Sander*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I usually ease edges with an 1/8" round over bit in a router before I sand. Not that visually noticeable, but not sharp to the touch. My problem is usually with the finish - be it poly, waterlox, etc. I sand in between coats and even with steel wool I sometimes get a little overzealous and completely remove the finish from edges. With a rounded profile on the paper I have a feeling that would be a lot easier to just take the nibs out of the finish and not completely remove it. The steel wool trick sounds awesome. If the price is inline with what I would want it to be, I may pick one up.

Thanks for the tip


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

tyskkvinna said:


> *FastBreak Sander*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also, I went to their website and am thrilled to see the "Lean" and "Kaizen" terms being used. I am a six sigma blackbelt and the process/quality manager for my company. I employ a lot of Six Sigma methodology. It seems to be Gimmicky in this case, but appreciated none the less


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

*Green Wood Turning*






At the latest meeting of the Grand River Woodturning Guild, we had a fantastic demo of turning green wood. It's one our longer videos, but worth it if the subject interests you.  Our next meeting is next weekend, which means another demo video will be out in a few weeks. Should be great!


----------



## JockChris (Dec 15, 2011)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Green Wood Turning*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The video was much better far as zoom ups from time to time …But when someone would ask a question I could not hear them….Maybe your demo speaker could repeat the question and if you could get the vol. up a tad bit would help too. Other wise great video.


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Green Wood Turning*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It has definitely been a steep learning curve.. but we are getting there  We have a pretty solid plan for this month's.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Green Wood Turning*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some good closeup filming there.


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Green Wood Turning*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is such a joy to watch those ribbons of wood go flying everywhere. I'm not much of a bowl turner myself. At least not yet. Thanks for the demo.


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

*FastCap Hand Planes*






A radius plane and a standard plane.. Both are just intended for small cleanup, finishing, that sort of thing. I actually use them on a regular basis-I love the radius plane. When I do miniature work they are also fantastic. As I mention in the video, they are a great learning tool if you want to dip your feet into some hand tools but don't want to make the commitment to something large (in cost or size). You don't have to try and build an entire project with it, it becomes another tool in your arsenal to make it Work Better.

This is the last in the woodworking videos for a little bit. We have a Woodturner's Guild meeting this Saturday and will be shooting a demo then, which should be cool. (You can watch it live here http://thegeekgroup.org/live/video/ starting at 9:45AM ET Saturday the 21 of July) I then need to put together a roster of new videos to shoot. I have some more FastCap products to show off but I also have a few ideas for woodworking things I do. If there is something you would like to see, let me know! Always love to get video ideas from viewers and especially other woodworkers.


----------



## SamuelP (Feb 26, 2011)

tyskkvinna said:


> *FastCap Hand Planes*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will you do a video with one of these?


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *FastCap Hand Planes*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good info.


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

*Engraving on the Sheet Router*






A quick video of the engraving process on the sheet router.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Engraving on the Sheet Router*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would be nice to have


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Engraving on the Sheet Router*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are sure some times when I could use that machine- it would be the only way to do some things because I am no good at carving. Thanks for showing it!!.................Jim


----------



## Tag84 (Feb 16, 2011)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Engraving on the Sheet Router*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do you control this by hand? very nice!


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Engraving on the Sheet Router*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I programmed it… can't imagine controlling this by hand.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Engraving on the Sheet Router*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is the difference between a sheet router ans a cnc? I never have heard of a sheet router before.


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Engraving on the Sheet Router*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is a CNC sheet router. It's 4×8 with a router spindle.

CNC comes in all kinds of formats… We also have a CNC mill in the shop and a CNC lathe.


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Engraving on the Sheet Router*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is CNC really woodworking? It's cool and everything but it more like wood machining than wood working.


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Engraving on the Sheet Router*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saying that is really just opening up the age-old debate of "Is it woodworking because it is not traditional?".

If you don't want to call it woodworking, that's great. The next time I catch you using a power tool I'll remind you of the same thing. They're all just tools.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Engraving on the Sheet Router*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't wait to have a CNC machine!

To me, woodworking isnt about just being a master woodworker, using old techniques…blah blah blah… Its about creating something. Creating something that used to just be a thought in your mind. Personally, I probably wouldnt be into woodworking if there wasnt power tools and machines to make life easier. I dont want to spend hours hand planing a board…when a machine can do it. I dont want to drill each hole and cut out each mortise with hand tools. I'm all about the end product…not how you got there. To each their own I guess. Really cool Tyskkvinna. I love seeing CNC machines because it makes me really excited about getting one of my own some day! Pay no attention to the Naysayers out there! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Engraving on the Sheet Router*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Machinery and technology is truely amazing, but, unaffordable for me


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Engraving on the Sheet Router*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's exactly how I feel. Ultimately, it's about the end product. Incidentally, I was just discussing this sort of idea over the weekend with a few people. Not CNC or woodworking, specifically, but the concept: In the end, people buy things that they like, that are a good quality and well-built. They buy the product, not the process. This can apply across the board: if you buy a photo to hang up in your house, you don't care what camera was made, the printing process or what software (if any) was used to edit it. You like the photo. If you buy a chair, you care that you can sit it in daily for years without any wear and tear, and that you like the colour and style of the chair. It doesn't matter if the chair was made with the latest and greatest technology or if somebody spend 300 hours with handtools doing it the hard way. The price tag may perhaps change (perhaps not, depends on the thing) the net result is the same: a good thing, to have, use and enjoy for years.

Sure, people like small business, handcrafted, not Big Box things but in my experience when people think "handcrafted" and whatnot they really mean a single, actual, skilled person overseeing the entire thing from start to finish and putting their hands into the process to ensure the output is good. I've encountered maybe less than 5% who truly cared if I sanded by hand or with an orbital sander.

In the end, it doesn't bother me but it is kind of annoying to deal with it from time to time. I've never had this discussion with a (potential) buyer, representative or person viewing my work. Just with other makers.


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

*Live Demo Right now!*

For those that are into this kind of thing, we are doing a live demo right now with Alan Carter. You can watch it on our stream here:

http://thegeekgroup.org/live/video/

It will run from right now (930AM) till about 3pm with a break for lunch. Hope to see you there!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Live Demo Right now!*
> 
> For those that are into this kind of thing, we are doing a live demo right now with Alan Carter. You can watch it on our stream here:
> 
> ...


Wish i had the time. I'm sure it will be great.


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Live Demo Right now!*
> 
> For those that are into this kind of thing, we are doing a live demo right now with Alan Carter. You can watch it on our stream here:
> 
> ...


Great show Lis. I didn't get to watch the whole thing because I had to go do some stuff. Will the show get reposted for viewing on youtube or something?


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Live Demo Right now!*
> 
> For those that are into this kind of thing, we are doing a live demo right now with Alan Carter. You can watch it on our stream here:
> 
> ...


We will be spending the next month or two working on it to make a series of videos.


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

*Christmas Ornaments*






Another video from the Grand River Woodturning Guild. This one is Christmas ornaments and the great thing about it is how scalable the ideas are.. you can do a lot or a little.. advanced or simple.


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

*3d Finishing*






A little clip of the sheet router doing some finishing. This is a 3d carving of The Last Supper … when it's done, I'll post a project of it!


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *3d Finishing*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't wait to see it! Is that for Art Prize next year?
See you on the 1st at West Catholic…............Jim


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

tyskkvinna said:


> *3d Finishing*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Impressive what the machines are capable of


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *3d Finishing*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that looks fun…. Nice machine…..


----------



## Mip (Sep 16, 2012)

tyskkvinna said:


> *3d Finishing*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just took an introductory CNC class at the local Tech Shop here in Detroit, and I am just amazed and overwhelmed at all the lines of code you have to write to get the machine to do anything, let alone carve something so intricate as this. I'm still going to take some more classes to learn how to run some of the machines, like the shopbot and mill, but I just wonder if it's faster to just pick up a hammer and chisel and carve it yourself, instead of writing all those lines, wink, wink. I'll give you this, the nice thing about these machines is that if you can save the program, you can make multiple carvings and have them all look the same. Repeatibiility is one selling point for these machines.


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *3d Finishing*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah it's not for ArtPrize, it's actually for the West Catholic fair! 

Mip - yeah it can be a pain. CNC is definitely not always faster or even easier.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *3d Finishing*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! That baby is sure hi-tech. Very kool


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

*Assembling a Jet Lathe*






We got a fantastic Jet lathe in the workshop recently and decided to make a video of the assembly process. It's pretty straightforward, but could be handy for reference before you try to put yours together.


----------



## MShort (Jan 15, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Assembling a Jet Lathe*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lis,

I have used this lathe for a few years now and I am extremely happy with it. Hope you enjoy yours as much as I do mine.


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

*Rough cutting tamboti*






I actually finished this item today and I will link to it next..  I've never worked with tamboti before, it is beautiful!!


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

*Finishing Tamboti*






This is a follow up to yesterday's blog (though I actually did the whole thing yesterday… don't worry, I'm not working on Christmas morning..  )

The final product was posted to the projects - here!


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Finishing Tamboti*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, that is on the CNC mill, not the router like I thought. I guess they both will do the job!!
thanks for showing…...........Jim


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Finishing Tamboti*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep… the router was in use all day and the mill does the job just fine.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Finishing Tamboti*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Every time I see one of your CNC videos, it makes me jealous that I don't have one (yet). Nice job! I stopped by you Etsy page - you have some really nice products/designs. Thanks for sharing


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Finishing Tamboti*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

*Finishing Zapote*






Working on some more stuff… always more stuff to make.. 

One of my favourite little designs.. I've cut it before but it's been quite some time. I posted the first one that I made almost a year ago.

This one is much smaller.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Finishing Zapote*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work, Lis. That looks like the CNC mill, too. Just think if you could make some things out of all the old maple we are cutting up in the handball court!!!!!!!!


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Finishing Zapote*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These types of videos are always cool to watch.


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Finishing Zapote*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do a lot with that maple, actually! It's just a lot of little stuff so I do not post it much. If you look in my Etsy store, there's lots and lots of magnets… those are all the maple floor.


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

*Walnut Heart on Maple Block*






Trying to come up with a good use for the scraps, odds and ends and funny shaped pieces of wood I have in the shop… this is one of them. I'm happy with them so far! Quick and easy.

Maple block with a little walnut laminated on top.


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Walnut Heart on Maple Block*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was fun watching the machine work! Oh the possibilities!


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

*All three*






Today I had all three of my CNC machines running.. thought you all may enjoy seeing that.


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

tyskkvinna said:


> *All three*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lis, Looks like a busy day around the shop.

CtL


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *All three*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that was neat…. 3 of them, oh my…....


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *All three*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! I love to see such a wonderfully productive shop! 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *All three*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Some serious machinery


----------



## Ampeater (Feb 21, 2008)

tyskkvinna said:


> *All three*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am so envious.


----------



## Mip (Sep 16, 2012)

tyskkvinna said:


> *All three*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Showoff! I can barely figure out how to turn on the shopbot I have access to at the Techshop, let alone get all the CNC machines there going at the same time. I wish I knew more about them and I wish I had as many as you. Cool video!


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

tyskkvinna said:


> *All three*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool!


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

*Finishing Plywood*


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

*Hearts, start to finish*






These are pretty tiny things so they go kind of fast. I thought some of you may enjoy the process from start to finish (and then I start again)


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Hearts, start to finish*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting to watch and has it hypnotized you yet?


----------



## Talyn (May 1, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Hearts, start to finish*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi tyskkvinna,

What Cad & Cam software do you use.

I'm using Rhino cad & Rhino cam, I just upgraded to the pro version of Rhino cam. I'm hopping I can get better looking carvings with the pencil tracing tool.

Also anyway I can get that Earth Table cad file from you.


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Hearts, start to finish*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use MecSoft software.

the earth table cad - as with most of my cad files - are not for sharing


----------



## Talyn (May 1, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Hearts, start to finish*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay so we are using the same software.
I know it must have been a lot of work to create the Earth file. 
I have no idea how to create something like that. 
Maybe you would consider sell or trade I have a lot of file from 3dmodel club.

Thanks
Talyn


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Hearts, start to finish*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I routinely sell my files but that's the biggest, most involved file and it would have to sell for a significant quantity. Sorry.


----------



## Drew224 (Jan 16, 2012)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Hearts, start to finish*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Am I correct to assume Paduak wood?


----------

